# Utricularia graminifolia Safe for Shrimp?



## MassiveDynamic17 (Feb 3, 2015)

This plant looks great, but it's carnivorous. Will they eat baby shrimp?


----------



## nsellers (Sep 3, 2015)

Utricularia graminifolia, shrimp safe ? | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Found this when i was trying to learn the same information. Hope it helps


----------



## II Knucklez II (Oct 31, 2011)

Ya the shrimplets are to big to get trapped I had a set up before with no problem 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------

